# Sign of pregnancy?



## virgo2882 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a situation about 3 weeks ago tomorrow that my male and female got together. (The ironic part is that He was scheduled for a neuter the day after they got together) anyways, the male is fixed now, and i have been waiting for snoopy the female to fatten up some.... she is do now either today or tomorrow or possibly the next day.
We are prepared for the babies, and will be keeping all of one sex and have found great homes for the other if she is pregnant.
She does not seem as big as I would expect her to be, as I have been looking at pregnant mommas on the site.. She just has a little pudge- not much more than the other girls in the cage
She has been eating more than the others, but that is also cause she is more out going and "snoopy" to see whats going on more than the other rats which is why she got her name....
ANyways last night she has been laying and sleeping in random spots out in the open on the shelves and pans, rather than hiding in the million beds and tunnels they have and i found that odd.... is that a possibly sign? Has any one elses rats done this before giving birth??

Just wondering because she has never done this before... I wish i knew if she was or not
We'll seee soon I suppose


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

no way to know for sure... time will tell 

if it has been 3 weeks to the day & you don't see/hear babies within the next few days... she isn't pregnant


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree. Is it true you can hear bubs??


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

loudly at times

hence the name: eepers


----------

